# Animiertes Gif als Avatar



## Drafi (13. Aug. 2007)

Hallo Mods und Admins,

warum ist es nicht möglich ein animiertes Avartar einzustellen? Grösse 8 KB - 90 x 90 .

THX für Feedback

Gruss
Drafi

Sorry - hat sich erledigt. Sehe mein Ava aber eure Forensoftware sagte immer geht nicht .


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

ich krieg meine animierte *sister* nicht verkleinert 
wenn jemand einen tipp hätte für mich..???

lieber gruß
 ulla


----------



## zaphod (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

hallo Ulla, 

ist ne Sache von ca. 2 Sekunden (z.B. in Imageready) - wenn Du willst, stells hier ein, ich verkleiners Dir dann.


----------



## Drafi (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

Ein Gif besteht immer aus mehreren Einzelbildern. Diese sind mit einen Proggie ( es gibt viele ) zu einem animierten Gif zusammengesetzt worden.

Es gibt die Möglichkeit das Du das Gif mit Irfanview auflöst - meist kommen dann so 5-6 Einzelbilder heraus. Diese musst Du widerherum mit einen geeigneten Programm ( Adobe Photoshop ( Image Ready ), Ulead Gif Animator usw. ) bearbeiten bzw. erst verkleinern und dann ein neues Gif erzeugen.

Wenn Du das Gif einfach nur so verkleinerst ist die Animation dahin bzw. verschwunden das Du letztendlich nicht die Einzelbilder bearbeitet hast.

Wenn Du magst, so schicke mir per PN das Original Gif und ich schaue mal was ich tun kann.

Gruss


----------



## Drafi (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Ulla,
> 
> ist ne Sache von ca. 2 Sekunden (z.B. in Imageready) - wenn Du willst, stells hier ein, ich verkleiners Dir dann.



das ist keine Sache von 2 Sekunden wenn das Gif animiert bleiben soll


----------



## zaphod (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

o.k. - hab mich total verschätzt - mit down-/upload warens doch jetzt ca. 30 Sekunden - sorry nochmal...


----------



## Drafi (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> o.k. - hab mich total verschätzt - mit down-/upload warens doch jetzt ca. 30 Sekunden - sorry nochmal...
> Anhang anzeigen 16421



Respekt, dass war ja wirklich schnell   Habe ich da irgendeine Funktion in Image Ready übersehen  
Mein weg wäre umständlicher gewesen - gebe bitte mal Info was ich da nicht geblickt habe.

Gruss


----------



## zaphod (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*



			
				Drafi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich da irgendeine Funktion in Image Ready übersehen



Hallo, 
vielleicht eine der Funktionen "Öffnen", "Bildgröße" ändern und dann "Speichern"?


----------



## Drafi (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

Wenn ich das so mache speichert Image das als .psd ´Datei. Finde an dieser stelle nicht den Anfasser um es als Gif zu speichern. Wahrscheinlich liegt an dieser stelle mein Gedankenfehler verborgen


----------



## zaphod (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

Geh mal unter Datei/Optimiert-Version speichern (unter...), dann klappts auch mit dem Gif. 
Dass beim "Speichern" eine Photoshop-Datei erstellt wird ist klar, da Imageready intern mit Ebenen/PSDs arbeitet und Gifs nur exportiert.


----------



## Drafi (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Geh mal unter Datei/Optimiert-Version speichern (unter...), dann klappts auch mit dem Gif.
> Dass beim "Speichern" eine Photoshop-Datei erstellt wird ist klar, da Imageready intern mit Ebenen/PSDs arbeitet und Gifs nur exportiert.




Mal Tausend Dank, dass war ja wirklich einfach und ich habe mir immer die Füsse dabei gebrochen  

Ich Danke Dir für diesen super Tipp - jetzt weiss ich auch warum Du 2 Sekunden geschrieben hast  

Nochmals Danke und Gruss


----------



## zaphod (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

Kein Problem - wenn doch nur alles so einfach wäre...


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

hallo ihr beide

die datei ist zu groß und deshalb kann ich sie nicht einstellen (125 und paar zerquetschte)
verkleinere ich sie  ( hab irfanfew) dann ist animation weg   ..
habt ihr noch eine idee vielleicht??

liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## zaphod (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

Moin Ulla, 
entweder die Datei *zip*pen und hier hochladen oder selbst Hand anlegen, und zwar da: 
Habs mal kurz getestet, funktioniert.
Kurzanleitung:
File -> File Open...
Edit -> Resize/Crop -> Resize... -> Popup-Fenster öffnet sich, neue Bildmaße eingeben, bestätigen
File -> File Save... ->verkleinerte Gif-Ani erscheint, download mit rechter Mausstate


----------



## sister_in_act (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

 

hochladen fehlgeschlagen......
datei hat 102 KB und 97,7 nimmts nur

trotzdem danke zaphoid

gruss 
ulla


----------



## Thomas_H (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

Du mußt testen Schwesterchen.

Ich fine meine Unnützen auch ohne Animierung ganz toll  
(Den Laden, ich glaube DRK haben sie auch so aufgemischt und animiert)

Wenn du willst, dann kannst du mir deinen avisierten Streptease ja per Mail rüberschicken und ich knautsche ihn dir klein.

Jetzt machst du mich echt neugierig Schwesterchen 

Deine Maaße bitte ?!

(Papi hat schon immer gesagt, du sollst nicht so viele Pommes essen)


----------



## Joachim (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

Die Größe der Avatare ist bewußt so gewählt - wie immer: 10 Beiträge/Seite mal max 97KB Avatar Größe = ein knappes Megabyte nur für die netten kleinen Bildchen.

@Sister_in_act
Ich hoffe dann mal, das es kein pornografischer Strip wird und die Pixel grob genug ...


----------



## zaphod (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> hochladen fehlgeschlagen......
> datei hat 102 KB und 97,7 nimmts nur



so, wenns jetzt nicht klappt, häng ich meine Rechner an den Nagel!  
(habe ein paar überflüssige doppelte Frames rausgeworfen und stattdessen die Stoppzeit der ehemals doppelten Frames angepasst)
90x120 Pixel, < 97 KB


----------



## sister_in_act (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

zusammenbrech!!!!!!!!!!

es geht nicht.datei wird nicht angenommen und ich kann sie auch irgendwie nicht ändern weil    wenig plan
langsam hab ich das dumpfe gefühl , es soll nicht sein 

@Joachim

ich hab ja eh das falsche  an klaas ohne den roten string geschickt.daher völlig jugendfrei und harmlos, wie ich so bin....ähm*   öhm* räusper*  


@brüderchen thom

ists schon wieder soweit und du kommst dir deine tägliche ration abholen??       
fasse ichs denn!
ich liebe kartoffeln in jeder art ,-bevor und nachdem sie durch durch die wutz gegangen sind 
meine maße?
wenn ich schlecht gelaunt bin >>meter mal meter mal stinkstiefel im quadrat 

 grüße von eurer bissel wirren sister, 
die eine menge sachen besser kann , als am pc zu wurschteln

ulla


----------



## Dr.J (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

Funzt jetzt


----------



## Thomas_H (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> die eine menge sachen besser kann , als am pc zu wurschteln



Jetzt machst du uns aber neugierig  

Erzähl


----------



## sister_in_act (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

dickes      an DrJ
ist wohl doch besser, daß ich euch den string vorenthalte  


@brüderchen thom

sister sacht nu nix weil 
das ding mit dem dau schwebt über meinem haupte 
außerdem...noch bissel geplänkel und >>wusch--sind wir im plauderstübchen verschoben 

liebe grüße dalasse und
wuschwechisse

ulla


----------



## Thomas_H (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

 



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> @brüderchen thom
> 
> sister sacht nu nix weil
> das ding mit dem dau schwebt über meinem haupte



Ich hab doch auch schon 30% Dau-Level erreicht  

Also keine Sorge, den Vorsprung holst du nicht auf :


----------



## sister_in_act (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

würd  ich mal so nicht sagen ....

in 20 sekunden könnte ich einen dau von 100 haben, ohne große anstrengung 

ich frag mich wie du ohne meine feuerzeug die ziggi angemacht hast  


und rausflitz*


----------



## Thomas_H (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*





			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> würd  ich mal so nicht sagen ....
> 
> in 20 sekunden könnte ich einen dau von 100 haben, ohne große anstrengung



Du hast Recht Schwesterchen und könntest mich wirklich überholen  

Das trau ich dir sogar zu  
Allerdings wäre das ein echter Verlust.

(Die Kippe hab ich mir übrigens am Toaster angemacht  )


----------



## Frank (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Animiertes Gif als Avatar*

Nabend,

so ihr beiden, 
das Avatar wackelt mit der Hüfte, die Ziggis qualmen und die Supportfrage ist ja jetzt auch geklärt ... noch was offen?  
Ich denke es ist alles geklärt.

Bevor hier jetzt doch noch jemand seinen DAU-Level erhöht bekommt (ihr bettelt ganz schön darum  ) mach ich hier mal lieber dicht.  

Wenn noch was unklar sein sollte, eben ne PN an mich, dann mich ich wieder uff.


----------

